# Youde Zephyrus Sub Tank - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Sir Vape presents the Zephyrus Sub Tank by Youde.
These have quickly made a name for themselves on the vape scene and reviews so far have been stellar. The kits comes complete with a RBA base and different colour o rings for you to style to your liking. Also has the top filling option which is the latest trend on the RBA market. 

Stock arrives Wednesday but you are welcome to pre-order here:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/zephyrus-sub-ohm-tank-by-youde

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

order placed


----------



## Sir Vape

Got it thanks @Rafique


----------



## Smoke187

Order placed  if you have a gorge that you also like throwing stuff into, then you can just slip them in my bag

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

@Smoke187

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Will you be getting coils for these?


----------



## Sir Vape

Yes they are coming in next week. There were none available on release???. Stupid I know but they are on order. It comes with a coil though as well as the RBA head.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

are they here, are they here, are they here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoke187

Also anxious to get my hands on this atty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola




----------



## Sir Vape

Just arrived in Durbs. Delayed. Will get them late this afternoon. Hoping to get them out today guys. Trying our best

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke187

Sir Vape said:


> Just arrived in Durbs. Delayed. Will get them late this afternoon. Hoping to get them out today guys. Trying our best


Awesome stuff


----------



## Smoke187

Hi

Have they been sent out already? Curious to know if I must come back to the office today.


----------



## Rafique

lol i asked the same thing I wanted it today


----------



## Sir Vape

Orders shipped guys. Sorry haven't been on here. It's been a crazy day with orders.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke187

Sir Vape said:


> Orders shipped guys. Sorry haven't been on here. It's been a crazy day with orders.


Awesome, I got my tracking number this afternoon. Just a pity, i'm at home tomorrow and parcel will be delivered to my office. Oh well, just have to go to work to collect and then rush back home to build them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kelly22

Price?


----------



## Sir Vape

@kelly22 R460 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/zephyrus-sub-ohm-tank-by-youde


----------



## Rafique

Yoh, I eagerly await my tank today 

First time I have done shipping


----------



## skola

Rafique said:


> Yoh, I eagerly await my tank today
> 
> First time I have done shipping


 And you tortured yourself by making your first shipping order a pre order!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Rafique said:


> Yoh, I eagerly await my tank today
> 
> First time I have done shipping


Waiting for vape mail is one of the worst forms of torture... and it never gets better @Rafique ! But the Courier Guy is one of the better couriers imo, so you shouldnt wait too long. Enjoy it man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

skola said:


> And you tortured yourself by making your first shipping order a pre order!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Benjamin Cripps said:


> Waiting for vape mail is one of the worst forms of torture... and it never gets better @Rafique ! But the Courier Guy is one of the better couriers imo, so you shouldnt wait too long. Enjoy it man



I will let you know how it vapes, This is why I never do shipping patience is a B!tch. I have my phone on extra loud to ensure I dont miss the call saying you have a delivery.


----------



## Rafique

Its here 

Thanks Sir Vape


----------



## Sir Vape

Let us know your thoughts. FEEDBACK SO FAR IS KILLER

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Thanks @SirVape for the great service (as always). So far this tank is a winner!!! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juntau

GeeeeeeeZ look at the air holes on that thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggg!!!!!


----------



## capetocuba

Best stock coil I have used in nearly 5 years. This tank after a day is a winner!  Huge flavour & clouds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Agreed @capetocuba! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapingSquid

To all the lucky owners of the Zephyrus, how does it compare to the Atlantis 2 (coils and airflow)?


----------



## Juntau

@SirVape do you still have stock of these? Missed you guy at vapecon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @Juntau yeah we do  Here's the link http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/zephyrus-sub-ohm-tank-by-youde


----------



## huffnpuff

jl10101 said:


> To all the lucky owners of the Zephyrus, how does it compare to the Atlantis 2 (coils and airflow)?


The Zephyrus is more flavour-biased than the Atlantis so the experience with it has been much more enjoyable so far. It's almost unfair to compare this to the stock Atlantis 2, as the Atlantis 2 was a disappointing fail for me in a few important areas. Replacing the V2 tank section with the older version or a 5ml tank rescued the V2 for me. The 0.3 Atlantis coil is OK for high wattage cloud shits-n-giggles but suffers to consistently provide a good all-round experience. 

Max airflow pretty much the same but the control on the Zeph is much better and easier to fine tune for the best result. The 0.3 Zeph coil gives much better flavour than the thicker gauge Atlantis 0.3 coil and is quite comparable to the Arctic 0.2/0.5 Dual coils. While the Zephyrus 0.3 does well below 40Watts, I'd like to see the more ADV-practical 0.5 Zeph coils hit our shores soon.

Interestingly, despite it's 5ml capacity, it's the shortest sub-ohm tank in my collection (Subtank Mini, Atlantis 1+2, Arctic, Delta II). It's almost 10mm shorter than the Atlantis with 5ml tank!

I must add, while this tank is kick@ss, it's not for beginners ( because almost all start below 10 Watts and the first upgrade is still mostly below 30 Watts so the widely available general purpose Subtank Mini is still the better option for those upgrading from eGo's/Twisps). The Zephyrus tank and it's crazy RBA is THE one you would upgrade to from a ST Mini for those who want more flavour/air/heat/hi-VG performance from a commercial coil system with RBA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------

